# Armaflex AF Einkaufsliste



## der8auer (20. April 2008)

Hi 

McZonk und ich werden nächste Woche zu Münzinger fahren um uns ordentlich mit Armaflex einzudecken. 

Einkaufsliste:

-Armaflex AF Matten mit 1000x100x10mm oder 600x100x10mm ? Wir fragen morgen nach (22.04.08)
-Armaflex AF klebendes Tape 15m lang, 50mm breit und 3mm oder 5mm dick

6m AF ist auch für Chris und mich zu viel. Steffi (StellaNor) will uns schon einen Meter abnehmen. Was es genau kostet kann ich gerade nicht sagen aber hätte jemand von euch grundsätzlich interesse? Könnte es euch dann per Post schicken.

Interessenten:
1qm Platte + 1m Tape *Steffi*
1qm Platte -*HwX- bl1zZ*
1qm Platte + 1Rolle Tape + Rohrisolierung 50-55mm Innendurchmesser und 20mm Wandstärke *Oli*
1qm Platte *KvD*

mfg der8auer


----------



## memphis@Mg (20. April 2008)

chris brauch "wir" ich welches oder wie schauts aus keine ahung wie die pot umantelung aussieht bzw wie oft wir die nehmen können!?


----------



## McZonk (20. April 2008)

Die ist noch wunderbar  Bin ja vorsichtig gewesen. Werde mein Material zur Session eh mitbringen. Brauchst du selbst was?


----------



## -HwX- bl1zZ (20. April 2008)

Wenn ihr noch nen Meter überhaubt, hätte ich auch Interesse


----------



## McZonk (20. April 2008)

Aber sicher! ich setze dich oben auf die Interessentenliste


----------



## -HwX- bl1zZ (20. April 2008)

Super, thx


----------



## Oliver (20. April 2008)

Ich hab zwar noch nen Quadtratmeter, aber AF kann man nie genug haben  Ich würde dann auch noch einen nehmen. Ebenso eine Rolle Tape, kommt allerdings auf den Preis an.

Wie siehts mit Rohisolierung aus? Könnte noch was gebrauchen mit 50-55mm Innendurchmesser und 20mm Wandstärke. Könnt ihr die Preise im Vorfeld klarmachen oder erfahrt ihr die erst,w enn ihr dort seid?


----------



## der8auer (21. April 2008)

6m von der Matte kosten ca. 60. Die restlichen Preise habe ich gerade nicht im Kopf. Ich ruf morgen einfach noch mal kurz an 

Nach Rohrisolierung wollte ich sowieso noch schauen für meine Pots


----------



## nfsgame (21. April 2008)

Auf die Gefahr hin das ich mich zu Affen mache... Aber was ist das worum es hier geht????


----------



## maaaaatze (21. April 2008)

Um Isolationen von den Pötten. Extrem Overlocking. Schau dir ein paar bilder von der DICe Session von McZonk an. Das Schwarze was du da siehst ist Armaflex.


----------



## nfsgame (21. April 2008)

maaaaatze schrieb:


> Um Isolationen von den Pötten. Extrem Overlocking. Schau dir ein paar bilder von der DICe Session von McZonk an. Das Schwarze was du da siehst ist Armaflex.


OK danke


----------



## memphis@Mg (21. April 2008)

also eigentlich nicht bringst ja was mit denke seb hat auch was sollte reichen!


----------



## der8auer (21. April 2008)

Okay habe gerade mal die Preise nachgefragt.

Die 15m Rolle Tape mit 3mm stärke, 5mm Breite kostet ~37
Rohrisolation 57mm Innendurchmesser, 2m lang kostet ~34

@ Oli: Im Bereich von 50-55mm haben die momentan nichts im Lager. Wenn dir auf 57mm reichen könnten wir uns die 2m ja irgendwie aufteilen wenn du willst.


----------



## Oliver (21. April 2008)

Habs schon mit Chris besprochen: ICh bleibe bei meinem Armaflex-Tape-Klon für 10 Euro die Rolle. Die Rohrisolation in 57mm sollte auch passen, allerdings müsste die komplett geschlossen sein. 

Von der Platte würde ich nach wie vor einen Meter oder mehr nehmen.


----------



## der8auer (21. April 2008)

Okay. 
Ich muss morgen mit Chris noch abklären was die Platte jetzt wirklich kostet. Er war schon mal da und da haben die von einem Preis von ca. 10 pro m² gesprochen, also 60 für die 6m Matte.
Heute habe ich angerufen und der Mann am Telefon meinte, dass es diese Matte aber nur mit 10m Länge gibt und diese kostet ca. 25 pro m² also 250, was ihm und mir eindeutig zu teuer ist. Wir werde das morgen mittag noch abklären. Sollten sich die 250 bewahrheiten wirds wohl nix, ansonsten bringen wir euch alles nötige mit.

@ Oli: Ich werde auf jeden Fall 2m von der Rohrisolation kaufen. Wenn diese komplett geschlossen ist, kann ich dir gerne 1m zukommen lassen  (oder Chris fragt das morgen auch noch nach und wir wissen es vorher)


----------



## KvD (21. April 2008)

je nach preis würde ich auch nen meter matte nehmen...

... auch wenn Armaflex was für Angsthasen ist^^


----------



## der8auer (21. April 2008)

Okay habs notiert  Da würde die 6m² Matte perfekt aufgehen.

Najo lieber Angsthase und die Hardware funktioniert danach sicher noch


----------



## -HwX- bl1zZ (21. April 2008)

Hab noch ne Frage zur Rohriso.
Gibts die auch in kurzen Stücken oder sollte ich da lieber hier in der Nähe irgendwo gucken, ob ich was auftreiben kann?
Ist für meine SingleStage, die verkauft werden soll und die Rohriso soll für den Evap sein.


----------



## der8auer (21. April 2008)

Die Rohrisolation gibt es leider nur in 2m Stücken. Welchen Durchmesser würdest du benötigen?


----------



## -HwX- bl1zZ (21. April 2008)

Müsste ich nochmal nachmessen, weiß ich net so, sorry


----------



## McZonk (6. Juni 2008)

Konkretes Angebot liegt vor -> HIER geht es weiter


----------

